# BBC iplayer



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am having trouble getting this to work using Safari, get the web site and choosing a program but it will not load up.. found it works on Chrome.

cabby


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

cabby said:


> I am having trouble getting this to work using Safari, get the web site and choosing a program but it will not load up.. found it works on Chrome.
> 
> cabby


Bit like me , I can only access this site when using Chrome.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't normally use it but I have just tried it and it is working fine on safari for me.
Brian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> I am having trouble getting this to work using Safari, get the web site and choosing a program but it will not load up.. found it works on Chrome.
> 
> cabby


So just use it on Chrome then :roll: :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not that keen on Google and Chrome, too intrusive. Would like to find out why but Will have to wait until a wet or cold day so I have to stay indoors.The sunshine is warm and enjoyable at the moment thanks.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I keep hearing/reading about intrusive Google, perhaps it is, but I've been on it for over 10 years and I can't honestly say it's bothered me, except it used to focus adverts based on my search history, but you can stop that easily enough, I don't have a problem with it, and having tried all the other browsers I find it does what it says on the tin, if it had come in one, which of course it didn't, if it was so bad, it would not have got so popular would it.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

works for me with Firefox.


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Cabby.

Desktop or iPad/iPhone?

Ad blockers sometimes stop certain websites working and also Mac Os is not good keeping Flash up to date which sometimes stops sites working.

If tablet or phone, there's an app for that.

Mike


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Working ok on Safari on iPad.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Is Safari up to date Cabby and is the OS up to date? Do the other players like ITV Player, Channel 4 OD etc work in Safari?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

All working on Safari here Cabby.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for answers, obviously my unit then, did not want to delve into something that did not have a problem.It is a Mac Mini. thin one, 2.7 Ghz. intel core i7.16GB ram etc.Will check out the updates foirst sirs, to be sure.

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

EasyPrivacy and iPlayer is the problem, all to do with adblock plus.Hoping to resolve it soonest it says.
Will use Chrome for a while.If it did come in a tin I would have kicked it into touch a long time ago.When I was able to.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We use Opera and Adblock Plus, Iplayer works fine.

I stopped trying to access C4 online when it refused to let me in with an ad blocker installed, so no big loss.

We haven't watched terrestrial TV since 2008/2009 when the TV aerial came down for building mods. Got a big sat dish and receiver, but nobody bothers with it, TV is such rubbish these days.

Peter


----------

